# Warning tulsa ok area shepherd owners



## JULIESUE

Beware of giving pets up for rehomeing
. Recently a ok city lady needed to rehome her white g.s female and found a lady on craigslist advertising thatshe was a german shepherd rescue that had availability. Her name is vicki lanig. Of power haus knls- tulsa pet sitters and many other aliases.linda gave her "alma" on 12/28/11. On 1/15/11 she was found wandering with a gsmale in a snowy,cold, rural area of clarmore ok dirty,cold,starving by a kind couple who took them in. They noticed alma had a tattoo on her belly and put an ad on craigs list with pictures of the two dogs 1/21/11 and listed the white female had a tattoo id. In addition they called tattoo a pet the national tattoo registry. Tattoo a pet was able to find the owner "linda" and called her. She was horrified, as she had just spoken to vicki and vicki said the dog was right at her side and doing well. Tattoo a pet contacted vicki and confronted her with her lies documented and taped. Prepared now for evidence for a oklahoma state animal abuse
of abandonment against her. She never reported the dogs missing,never told linda, and did not even check craigslist to which she looks at daily,to find them..
She had abandoned them........as simple as that

warning to all others who rehome a pet. A visible tattoo/registered in your name will always give your pet "the voice to speak" and tell whom it belongs to as it did for"alma".
To all of you in oklahoma, who know of vicki lanig,please contact tattoo a pet at 1 800 828-8667 for any input at all to the above. If anyone gave her a male gs. they want to find you as well. That dog was unidentified and being held by the kind couple. "alma: Now is back home with linda forever..
A happy ending for a bad,bad,deed from someone who should not be allowed to even own a pet and warning to the german shephers community to which she is associated. Vicky lanig of claremore ok


----------



## TitonsDad

I had a hard time reading this. Advice for next time you post a warning thread, made it legible.


----------



## middleofnowhere

TitonsDad said:


> I had a hard time reading this. Advice for next time you post a warning thread, made it legible.


 I could read it just fine. I wonder if you're getting it in smaller print or something.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

The print is okay, it is just one big run on sentence with poor punctuation that makes it hard to follow. That si fine, the info got across. The only GSD Rescue I know of in Tulsa is Tulsa German Shepherd Rescue. This is a reputable rescue.

German Shepherd Rescue of Tulsa


----------



## Jax08

Thank You, Julie, for taking the time to post this.


----------



## JULIESUE

Thanks jax8 for all who can get this tale told. Contact all you can to tell please.


----------



## Vickie

Folks, yes, I ACCIDENTALLY had a dog get away but here is the other side of this story! We all need to think twice about who we register our dogs tattoo's with! I took in a white dog in as a rescue project. The lady who surrendered the dog to me said she had adopted this "white german shepherd" from the shelter and after a couple of weeks could not keep the dog so needed to give it to a rescue. SHE CONTACTED ME! I met her to pick up the dog and it was not a german shepherd at all but a Great Pyr. looking mix. This dog was extremely destructive at my home(in town) so I took it out to my acreage where my parents live and I have all my dogs there. This dog tore up my kennel gate and got out....this is a little common for dogs who don't know that this is their new home.....I knew the dog had a tattoo but no where on the dogs records could I find the tattoo number nor did I know it was registered with tattoo-a-pet! Well, I spent a week looking for this dog.....I drove and drove the country roads and hung up "Lost Dog" signs. Someone else found it several several miles from my property accompanies by another dog and called tattoo-a-pet. The tattoo-a-pet lady called me asking about adopting this dog and I told her it wasn't available at this time. I didn't feel like it needed to be public knowledge that the dog got away from me...I already felt horrible and didn't want to go into detail about it. Well, here is an email the Tattoo-a-Pet owner sent me! I have received SEVERAL harassing emails since saying she has turned me into local authorities and has called all the veterinarians in my area! This lady is UNBELIEVEABLE! I tried to explain to her the situation of the dog getting out and I had been looking for the dog and that I was also under alot of stress that has caused me some health problems due to my son leaving for Afganistan on Feb. 22nd after she revealed herself to be the owner of Tattoo-a-Pet and she showered me with profanity! This is the email I got! I told her that people like her makes a person think euthansia is better than actually trying to make a difference and do some rescue! Now she thinks I am going to euthanize my dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap! This lady is NUTS! I have NEVER been fired from a veterinarians office and the veterinarian she is talking about....I worked for them for a couple of years and then moved to Houston for 6 months. When we moved back they called ME asking me to come back to work for them and I did and worked for them again for over a year untill I resigned my position!

PLEASE think twice before you do business with Tattoo-a-Pet! This lady is elderly and has some obvious mental instability! How could you wish someone's son would die in Afganistan....My son serves his country and protects people like her! It breaks my heart to read...........................just makes me want to throw up!


I KNOW ALL ABOUT YOU VICKI
YOU WILL BE SORRY FOR WHAT YOU HAVE DONE,AND AND LIES YOU HAVE TOLD.
IF ANY DOG IS EUTHANIZED, YOU IMAGINARY SON IN AFGHANISTAN, WILL FOLLOW &.NOT WITH A NEEDLE.. YOU ARE NOT FIT TO OWN A DOG OR CON PEOPLE INTO PROVIDING RESCUE.
YOUR DAYS ARE NUMBERED.
I KNOW YOU WERE FIRED ALSO FROM THE VET.
WHEN I GET THROUGH WITH YOU YOUR NAME WILL BE MUD AS IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## Vickie

By the way Kayos....I am VERYgood friends with Karla from the Tulsa German Shepherd Rescue! We worked together at the vet clinic I was supposedly fired from and we, together, rescued our FIRST german shepherd from the Chouteau Dog Auction about 7 or 8 years ago! I have helped her place dogs that were suitable for law enforcement...even a Belgian Malinois from Lackland Air Force Base that was given too a Kickapoo tribal police officer. This dog was trained in all 12 odors of bomb detection...he is now working for a police department in Arkansas. I also "adopted" an imported German Showline female and donated $400 for that dog when the adoption fee is only $200. I took that dog and had her spayed at MY expense and gave her away to a good home in Houston. That was a tremendous financial help for The German Shepherd Rescue of Tulsa. I also donate food to them when I can! Last time I took a truck load of Diamond dog food and several cases of canned Nutro dog food! 

Karla does a GREAT job and has kept up the good work through her battle with uterine cancer and her toddler grandaughter loosing her eye due to illness and having made many many trips to Saint Jude hospital for treatment and prosthetic (sp?) eye!

Thank you for listening to my side of this horrible story. I hope you will see that I have done nothing wrong except that I had a dog get out after it mutilated a kennel gate! I will be glad to take pictures of this gate...the bottom of the chainlink is completely GONE, as I have not fixed it yet!


----------



## Vickie

** removed by Admin per OP request**


----------



## EMarie59

Vickie said:


> removed by Admin


Vickie, just my opinion, but you do not have to prove yourself here.
The moment that woman started posting on these threads she lost all credibility. No professional would be acting in the manner she is.

Anyways, aside from that, anything you post will just encourage her to post back in retaliation. Do not dignify her with a response


----------



## Vickie

EMarie,

Thank you......I just felt that i needed to tell my side of the story! I am stressed beyone belief with my son leaving for Afganistan soon and this CRAZY elderly lady starts all this! I just had to defend myself! I have actually been put in the hospital in the cardiac unit and am now on blood pressure medication and anti-anxiety medication because I have been very close to having a stroke from the stress! She has all kinds of bad reviews all over the internet as well. Even with the BBB in her town. She calls the animal control in the city I USED to live in and tells them who knows what and my dogs arent even in the city limits anyway....not even in the same county either!

I have a heart and all I wanted to do was help a german shepherd in need, I guess it is true that no good deed goes un-punished!

Vickie


----------



## JakodaCD OA

thanks vicki for posting your side of the story..  

The tattoo registry you mention, well lets just say I read the database and the negative reviews and it's not a registry I would use or recommend..

No stress, or atleast try not to stress, I think those that will dig deeper if they wish, will see the truth I hope your son stays safe


----------



## Vickie

Well, now Julie posts more crap/lies on PDB and I have been blocked so I can't send a rebuttle and on top of that the "moderator" locked the thread so I can't clear my name.....sigh..........


----------



## JakodaCD OA

oh sheesh(


----------



## Vickie

Well, I guess I will be hanging around here more! The moderators are obviously reasonable and KNOWN!

Thanks for your kindness Jakoda!


----------



## CassandGunnar

Welcome Vicki. I love this forum.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

vicki no problem,,while I do scan and post very occassionally on pdb,,we are much less combative here than there)))


----------



## eberesche

Apparently from the owner of the dog Alma.

** link removed by Admin**

I'm not passing judgment or commenting in any way.


----------



## misfits

Just a little confused here. The dog was given to the rescue, supposedly dumped by rescue, and now thanks to the tatoo is back home and doing wonderfully and is an amazing dog. So why was she given to rescue in the first place?


----------



## DharmasMom

Honestly, this story stinks on ALL sides. And the poor dog is caught in the middle. 

I do hope your son stays safe in Afghanistan though.


----------



## The Packman

misfits said:


> Just a little confused here. The dog was given to the rescue, supposedly dumped by rescue, and now thanks to the tatoo is back home and doing wonderfully and is an amazing dog. So why was she given to rescue in the first place?


_"Everybody suspect" Charlie Chan _

Thats what I tell everyone about post on messages boards because nobody really knows what the truth is and everything should be questioned. 

When I read the ORG post I thought to myself...HMMM thats not very nice ! After I read Vickies side and reread the ORG post, I looked at it alot differant. First off I think it is wrong to put someones name out on the WWW the way that JULIESUE did. It opens a real can of worms for someone to be the subject of harassment and the very post in itself could be concidered harassment.

As a grown man and a newbie, I do not wish to take sides in the matter. But it seems to me if JULIESUE post is factual, she should have left it short and to the point and contacted the proper Goverment officals. As I read it, JULIESUE post was all based on second hand information and went beyond trying to inform people. 

If JULIESUE post is not 100% factual and I was Vickie, I would call the Police and make a complaint and request a investigation. This type of thing should not be tryed or settled on the WWW.

_"Othello", Act 3 scene 3 by William Shakespeare (adjusted a little by The Packman)_

Iago: Good name in man and woman, dear my lord, is the immediate jewel of their souls.

Who steals my purse steals trash; 'tis something, nothing; t'was mine, 'tis his, and has been slave to thousands.

But he that filches from me my good name robs me of that which not enriches him, and makes me poor indeed.


----------



## middleofnowhere

People choose different courses, different ways to dissiminate information. One thing that interests me is how sometimes a questioned party trys to turn the situation into one that elicits sympathy for them rather than stating their side without the "poor persecuted me"s - Makes me suspicious.

Can't find my spell checker for this - the one associated with the site requires down load - sorry folks.


----------



## Vickie

Guys, I didn't dump this dog! She got out....PERIOD! No, I did not check craigslist as I was busy driving the country roads looking for the dog! I was not going to do much about the slander in a legal manner but since the owner of the dog has made a website dedicated to causing slander, liabel and defamation of my character I have hired the best attorney money can buy:

Personal Injury Lawyer Tulsa OK | Workers Compensation Attorney Oklahoma | Fort Smith, Arkansas AR

These guys mean business and I intend to prosecute both parties to the fullest extent!

I only came here to try to do damage control and tell my side, never to play on anyone's sympathies!

Who in their right mind would tell a mother she hopes her imaginary son dies in Afganistan?


----------



## Syaoransbear

You knew the dog was destructive, why did you leave it unsupervised in a outdoor kennel? 

Have you sent a cease and desist?


----------



## Vickie

Yea, the dog chewed up some stuff...corner of a sofa and the interior of my car but I didn't think it was going to eat a kennel gate. Puppies and young dogs chew stuff all the time but that does not mean they will eat and escape their enclosure. Stuff happens and there isn't much of anything that can be done about it sometimes. I feel horrible the dog got out and I did do all I could to find her. No where on her paperwork did it say what her tattoo number was or who it was registered too!

My attorney will send both parties what is necessary...I have meetings with him everyday this week if we do not get another blizzard like we did last week.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

and here's some reviews on tattoo-a-pet
Tattoo A Pet (www tattoo-a-pet com) Website Reviews

my question also would be, why did the original owner get rid of the dog, now she has it back and it's the best dog ever?


----------



## DharmasMom

Here is why I said I think the story stinks from ALL sides.

A woman needs to get rid of her dog. So she responds to a "rescue" advertising on craigslist. Reputable rescues don't advertise on craigslist. She should have done her homework better. Boo, hiss.

Vicki takes this dog. First, you called this dog a Great Pyr. Looking at the pics, I have more Great Pyrs blood in me than this dog, she is obviously gsd or very high mix. Second, you take the dog to a place you call your "acreage". Apparently, you do not live there and the dog escapes. I do believe you and the dog escaped and you did not turn it loose but why are the dogs housed where you do not live. How can you watch over, take care over, train and love on dogs if they are not with you? Boo, hiss

Tattoo-A-Pet, that woman is obviously completely off her rocker. Wishing death on you son, those reviews, just crazy. Double, no triple Boo, hiss.

JulieSue, trolling the web, smearing someone's name because they had good intentions but poor methods. Boo, hiss.

Alma, pretty girl, hope her owner decides she is worth keeping this time and doesn't just get bored or frustrated with her once the brouhaha wears off and then dumps her again. YAY Alma!!


----------



## Vickie

Debbie,

My parents live on my "acerage"...my mom is disabled and I am with her ALL the time, I have a kennel building with 8 indoor/outdoor kennels there. I live in town where we are limited to 3 dogs and Animal Control is very harassing if you get on their "$hit list". Our town's city attorney has even admitted to my attorney that there are about a dozen people that they harass when they don't have anything else to do and I am one of those people. As an example...my son who was waiting for his housing to be finalized left his 11 year old severly HD German Shepherd with us for a couple of weeks, Animal Control came to my door for reasons still unknown and knocked on the door, not expecting them at the door I open the door(there was still a glass storm door between us) and my son's dog came to the door behind me. Well, they wrote me a $152 ticket for not having a city tag for the visiting dog. Another example, I owned a boarding/grooming business and due to health issues my Dr. said I needed to simplify my life and close the business. I had a great dane that pooped on my property and they happened to be driving by when this dog was pooping....they stopped, took a picture of the poop and wrote me a ticket for $152! They also continually ask for my proof of rabies and when I show them the dog's veterinary passport they are unable to understand it or don't understand why a rabies certificate has someone elses name on it....these are dogs that have been vaccinated before being shipped to me...of course someone elses name is going to be on it, they have to be current to ship! 

I did have the white german shepherd MIX at my home till she ate my couch, chewed up a Christmas present and hopped up in my car and chewed up a seatbelt when I left the door open to carry in some packages. I took this dog to a couple of prospective homes for her to meet their dogs untill I discovered she is destructive in the home and needed training to be adoptable as an inside dog. I was also never informed that she attacked the dogs and bit the former owner but that is apparently the case as per her website created to slam me!


----------



## Vickie

If you are receiving emails concerning me that are from the Tattoo-A-Pet owner my attorney requests that you forward those emails to me and him to show that this situation is out of control.......I have meetings with my attorney all this week so please forward any emails you can or would be willing to forward to:

[email protected] and [email protected]

of 

Personal Injury Lawyer Tulsa OK | Workers Compensation Attorney Oklahoma | Fort Smith, Arkansas AR

Thank You,

Vickie


----------



## lisgje

Personally, I think both parties have some culpability here. It has gotten out of control and not sure if this is the place it should continue to be fought. Just feel bad for BOTH dogs all the way around.


----------



## Vickie

I have no desire to continue fighting this here....hence the link to my attorney. I also do feel bad for the dog....the one dog.....that got away. I DO feel a tremendous amount of sadness about her getting out.


----------

